# Good article.  God vs Science



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 24, 2018)

https://www.newsweek.com/god-versus-science-atheists-arent-rational-you-might-think-opinion-1141436


----------



## 660griz (Oct 24, 2018)

I have an opinion too. This lady rambles on and never really gets to the point how I am not rational when it comes to not believing in God. I used logic and I didn't have YouTube or other social media. Never heard of Dawkins at the time. 
My parents did believe in God. She makes the case how children of atheist might be atheist but...


----------



## bullethead (Oct 24, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/god-versus-science-atheists-arent-rational-you-might-think-opinion-1141436


Clink on the link to the original article at the end of the article you posted. Then, go to the comments section at the end of that. 
As good as anything that will be said in here. Although Griz made a great point!!


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Couple initial thoughts ..
As "atheism" grows, its starting to get carved up into almost what can be described as "denominations".

Most of the other was "no duh" kind of stuff.
Oh Atheists arent computers and also do irrational stuff...... no duh.
Oh kids and teens soak up what their parents do or dont do more than parents realize..... no duh.
Oh when Atheists get in a group they can take on group mentality.
Oh you mean like rest of humanity... no duh.

Guess I'll have to read it again.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 24, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Guess I'll have to read it again.


Nope. You got it.


----------

